# Looking for a 10.5mm Forstner bit



## Mack C. (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anybody know if such an animal exists? 
 
If so, kindly point me in the direction to obtain it!


----------



## Kokopelli2010 (Mar 20, 2011)

I would try specialty tool shops like BusyBee Tools, LeeValley etc. I know Dewalt has a line of metric drill bits as well.


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 20, 2011)

Kokopelli2010 said:


> I would try specialty tool shops like BusyBee Tools, LeeValley etc. I know Dewalt has a line of metric drill bits as well.


Hi Andre; I have done all those searches. That's why I asked specifically, does anyone know if such an animal exists, as well as show me where I can buy it!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mac:
10.5 mm is also a fractional size. Let me get to my drill chart (using cell phone,new) and get that size for you. All of the "wood stores" have the fractional Forsner.


----------



## gwilki (Mar 20, 2011)

Mack: I've looked at all the normal suspects' catalogues and struck out. You may try Legere Industrial here in Ottawa. They can get all kind of weird stuff. Here is their site:

http://www.legereindustrial.com/

May I ask what you are going to do with it? I've had a couple of my metric twist drills ground so that they will leave a flat bottomed hole. They work very well. The guy who does mine does not do this professionally, but I would imagine you could find someone who would do that for your, if that would serve your purpose. I like them because I get a good flat bottomed hole and they clear chips better than forstners.

You could also look at mill end bores, again depending on how you want to use them.

Grant


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 20, 2011)

Mac

What are you looking to do??? Why not use a brad point bit??? Is it that you need a flat bottom??? You can get a mill bit.  http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=MBOGTfiWAci-0QHonPzLCA&ved=0CEkQ8wIwAA#


----------



## Daniel (Mar 20, 2011)

10.5 mm is closest to letter size Z. it is only off by a small fraction. not sure jsut how close you ahve to have it. also not sure you can get a forstner bit in size Z.
Z equals .413 inches
10.5 mm equals .4134 inches
Closest fractional sizes
13/32 equals .40625 inches 
27/64 equals .421875 Inches 
using a 27/64 forstner bit gives you a hole that is .017375 inches to large (less than 2/100ths of an inch).


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mac:
I found my Forsner bit. I bought it from PSI (believe it, or not) and it came labeled as .419 or 27/64. My calipers say it is the same diameter as my 10.5 mm brad point.


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Andy, Grant & John T.; Let's see if I can explain clearly, so that you might understand what I'm attempting to do! 

I'm turning some Pens for Canadian Peacekeepers using the 7mm Streamline kit, which has a centreband (that I don't want to use on all of the pens) of approx. 11.4 mm in dia. So the dia. of the nib portion when turned using the centreband would be in the range of that dia. measurement. (say 10.5mm)

I want to drill a flat-bottomed hole in the cap part so the nib portion would fit inside so the design would look similar to a 7mm round top. (pic att'd)







I may be thinking too much inside the box (if you get my meaning). I just had a thought that if I drilled the proper size hole I require, I would get away with having to undercut the clip end and screwing up.
 
I have both 10 mm & 11 mm forstners, so I guess I'll stick with one of them. The 10.5 mm bit is not that crucial to my design. I'm certain I'll waste more time trying to find a bit that size than what it's really worth!
 
Thanks to you all for your answers.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mac:
Either a 13/32 or a 27/64 (both easily available) should meet you needs. Simply make the nib portion slightly smaller than the bit you choose.

The beauty of a pen set that "flares" to the center is that it can easily be modified to your exact specifications. I doubt that you could feel the "size difference" of the nib barrel between 10.5 mm and 27/64 or 13/32.

It might be easier to adjust the nib barrel than to buy a specialty bit? Respectfully submitted.


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 20, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Mac:
> Either a 13/32 or a 27/64 (both easily available) should meet you needs. Simply make the nib portion slightly smaller than the bit you choose.
> 
> The beauty of a pen set that "flares" to the center is that it can easily be modified to your exact specifications. I doubt that you could feel the "size difference" of the nib barrel between 10.5 mm and 27/64 or 13/32.
> ...


----------



## glen r (Mar 20, 2011)

Mack, if you know anyone who has a metal lathe I'm sure that they could turn an 11mm forstner bit down to 10.5mm without damaging the bits drilling capability.  Doing that brings you right back into the "thinking box".


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 20, 2011)

glen r said:


> Mack, if you know anyone who has a metal lathe I'm sure that they could turn an 11mm forstner bit down to 10.5mm without damaging the bits drilling capability. Doing that brings you right back into the "thinking box".


 Hi Glen; Another good idea! 
 
Just so everyone who took the time to comment is in on my sol'n; I had decided to go with an 11mm forstner (thought I had one, couldn't find it), but I have a 7/16" forstner which is so close in dia. to 11 mm, I have decided on that. 

My problem is solved, and as the saying goes "many heads make light work" or something like that! Thanks everyone!:smile-big:


----------

